# pike island pier 3/30



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Stopped at the pier around 6pm on my way home from cabelas to cast for a few min with a buddy..noone was fishing the pier at the time a few guys showed up shortly later, not much current, water was low and clear..not my fav conditions but gave decided to try. No net or gear really just a small box of jigs n twisters n our rods....my 2nd cast i got 26 inch walleye on a 1/8 oz jighead n green twister, with no net i fought it to the end of pier and my buddy walked out into the water grabbed it, it was awesome tied my personal best down there, a few casts later my bud w wet feet caught a nice smallie maybe 16 inchs, 10 min later same lure i hook into somethin big..after 5 min on a med light rod n 6 lb test i get it to surface, a big muskie! Probably close to 20 minutes later my buddy goes out into the water again to land this time way further out he took his hooded sweatshirt off and was able to bear hug it after several attempts, and big it to shore this went 44 inchs and weighed 21lbs 1 oz. Thanks to the guys who reeled in their rods and let me take up it up n down the pier to ware him down and to the guy for letting me use his pliers and scale, ill never forget this day


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Upload errors using my phone for pictures, ill try my computer tomorrow, stayed till 7 ish didnt see anythin caught but my guess is the saugers are there and just might move in after dark. Wish i coulda stayed


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

freakofnature13 said:


> Upload errors using my phone for pictures, ill try my computer tomorrow, stayed till 7 ish didnt see anythin caught but my guess is the saugers are there and just might move in after dark. Wish i coulda stayed



FANTASTIC!!!
Way-to-go,,,,,
OM,,, I hope Rivarat reads this,,, he'll stain his undies!!!!
LolLolLol,,,,,,, 
Later


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow. That's the best Ohio River report I've seen all year. Congrats.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

heres the pictures


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice fish, freak !! I hate calling a guy freak.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

whoa!!! Nice Fish!!!

finally someone with some hogs from the river!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

WillyB2 said:


> Nice fish, freak !! I hate calling a guy freak.


Thanks fellas, no big deal theres a lot of ogfers ive met over the years and they call me by freak rather more then my first name lol


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That's one hell of a day man. Those are two awesome fish.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Musky! Those fish are a perfect example of why we fish. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Wow, great job, and great report!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope you bought your buddy a couple rounds!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> I hope you bought your buddy a couple rounds!


Lol that's for sure! Watching your buddy GO INTO the river and bear hug your musky = priceless! That's a true friend right there! 

Very nice fish! Happy to see some one getting into them!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great day! That looks like the musky that was caught there last year.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Flatty01 said:


> Great day! That looks like the musky that was caught there last year.


It sure does my buddy Tony caught one last year about the same time!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I ususally end up buyin him a few rounds through out the year lol, i followed up and went back down when the water was on the rise a day later, got there right at dark and fished till the debri got too bad which was around 130am, ended up with 13 total between the 2 of us, no big ones, but did get a decent walleye 21 inchs, half walleye n saugers biggest sauger bein 15 inchs. All were caught on twisters 1/8 oz jigs steady slow retrieval inchs or so off the bottom. Color didnt seem to matter as we were constantly switchn n gettin hits


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Great job Adam! Better a musky than say, a damn sheephead or something similar!!


----------

